# Pics from Canada



## Charles (Aug 21, 2006)

Here is a few pics from a skyline meet this past weekend. There were supposed to be more people but lots had to bail out for different reasons.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice pics mate, good scenery, nice roads and gorgeous 32's.

The black one in the second pic mmmm:thumbsup:


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

awesome scenery, is this an R32 only meet?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice pix....nice cars....and superb roads & scenery!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks,

the reason all you see is r32's is because we have a 15 year importing rule here in Canada. So right now all we can bring in are the r32's.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

they're the best anyway 

:flame: ready:wavey:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

That law is sooo damn stupid, if it wasnt for that damn law there would be sooo many amazing examples of Skylines in canada.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

SmigzyGTR said:


> they're the best anyway
> 
> :flame: ready:wavey:


:chairshot :chairshot


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

Great pics !! Cant wait to get back to Canada!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Good to see some great Japanese Iron in North America!!!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

some nice 32´s

what rear bumper is this on the white 32?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

DCD said:


> Nice pix....nice cars....and superb roads & scenery!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Love the canadian backrounds . . . great pics:clap:


----------



## Charles (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks again,

i think the white GTR's kit is a Trial kit i think... i will find out for sure and get back to you on that.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow, amazing pics and scenery, you're very lucky to have roads like that to blast down.  

Nice selection of cars too, which one is yours?


----------



## Charles (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont own a skyline  

but i was riding in my best friends black gts-t thats in the second picture.


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Yea nice meet, seeing how the 32 is my favourite ofcourse that meet was awesome. Loved the RG's on the black 32 indeed as did i like the white one. Good pics BTW.


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

make the most of it before winter sets in


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

nice 32's mate and lovely place. Are those alberta plates?? awesome place!


----------



## Charles (Aug 21, 2006)

yup, Alberta plates. 
most of the pics taken were in Banff, and the highway from Rocky Mountain House to Red Deer.

I really want to do this cruise again because on the highway from Rocky Mountain House to Red Deer, there is a Helicopter ride that costs $150CAD per person. And we flew by it just as the helicopter was taking off, and i really want to go for a ride in it haha.


----------



## shawley23 (Aug 9, 2006)

RBnemesis13B said:


> Yea nice meet, seeing how the 32 is my favourite ofcourse that meet was awesome. Loved the RG's on the black 32 indeed as did i like the white one. Good pics BTW.





thanks thats my car!

sadly i'm selling it this comming weekend, got a offer on it i couldn't refuse

i'll get something else amazing


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Love the registration on the white R32 - GTRRRR


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAAHA! loving the pic of the speedo!!

looks like a good run out - gorgeous place to have a meet too!

nice pics - love the black one and the white kitted one


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> they're the best anyway
> 
> :flame: ready:wavey:


tsk tsk ,,,, i love em all , i want one of each


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Great cars and very nice scenery


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

shawley23 said:


> thanks thats my car!
> 
> sadly i'm selling it this comming weekend, got a offer on it i couldn't refuse
> 
> i'll get something else amazing


Hi Shawn,

Did you end up installing the CF lip I sent you?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by SmigzyGTR
> they're the best anyway
> 
> ...


Me too, just thought i'd go fishing and see who bit:chuckle:


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Jul 9, 2004)

GTRCanada.com members really get around.. nice pics again.. damn alberta is soooo far


----------



## shawley23 (Aug 9, 2006)

G.A.T FEAST said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Did you end up installing the CF lip I sent you?



Hi Adam

No i didn't, i ended up having to sell it as i needed the 3rd brake light in my factory wing for legal reasons.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

R32s are the bomb.

The white one looks awesome


----------



## impreziv (Jan 29, 2006)

nice pics, thats a fun drive, done it many times. we need some roads like that in Manitoba, its all flat and praries here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2006)

The White GTR has a full TRIAL kit on it. 
We sold it about 1 year ago, awsome car. 

Looking good guys

Paul
The Skyline Shop


----------



## shawley23 (Aug 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The White GTR has a full TRIAL kit on it.
> We sold it about 1 year ago, awsome car.
> 
> Looking good guys
> ...


very nice car


----------

